# NBA live débloquer Jordan et karim abul jabbar?



## toutletoutim (25 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas si cela est possible mais j'aimerais débloquer Jordan et abul jabbar sur NBA live mais je n'y arrive pas j'ai eu pippen et majic jonhson mais tout de même Jordan c'est bien mieux que pippen et abul jabbar reste le meilleur marqueur de tous les temps est ce possible et si oui comment faire
merci

Hello personne a une réponse pour moi


----------

